# Dewormer for lactating does



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

Ok, well Rosie has popped, and its time to deworm her! I am letting her feed to baby, and want to worm her with something safe for both.

I have valbazen, and it is time for valbazen in the rotation, but this website http://www.drugs.com/vet/valbazen-suspension.html says not to give it to lactating does. I have access to safeguard and ivermectin, both of which are still effective here.

Thanks!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

The ivermectin is just fine to use.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yep, Ivermectin.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I use Ivomectin Plus - and I inject it rather then orally. I like to make sure exactly how much they are getting. I give it in the milkstand while they eat grain and have no issues with it. I do rub it out real well prior to letting them down.


----------



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

What does rubbing it out mean? Like, where you give the shot, you rub it so they dont get a bump?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Correct - it just helps to disipate the medication in to the SQ tissues to not cause a bump.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

We use Ivermectin but give it orally - if I can avoid needles at all, I will! The way we make sure they get it all is to take the syringe (no needle) and stick it in the side of the mouth towards the back molars and squirt it right in. It's usually a small amount (dosage we use is 1cc per 50 lbs. works for us). Never had a problem with them spitting it out. I'm sure it tastes nasty so we give 'em a little treat after.

Another great herbal wormer (safe for pregnant, lactating, whatever) is the one sold by Fir Meadow Herbals. We top-dress the grain. http://firmeadow.com/

We also deworm again 21 days after the first dose. We went to a seminar where we were instructed to do this as 21 days later worm eggs hatch. This was at a "goat seminar" held by the makers of Safeguard.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I just went to a goat seminar at the Langston University Goat Research Center, and the vet there said it was best to give the wormer's orally rather than injected. Something about the injection stays in their system for so long and isn't effective as quickly.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Sweet! I love when I can give something orally. . . .  But in the case of sixshooter, it was best she do it by injection so it didn't kill all the parasites at once? Did I get that right? :shrug:


----------



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

Well, everybody got ivermectin last night, orally, at 1cc per 50 pounds. And then they all got a Graham Cracker. And I got trampled!

I shall repeat in 10 days. 

The best one of the bunch was rosie and my new Buck, Btuch Cassidy. I was very pleased. 

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## funnyriver (Aug 8, 2014)

Question: is it the same ivermectin that horses get?


----------

